# Tips for keeping opposite sex hedgehogs



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I've not posted on here for a while because so far (touch wood) Erin has been a dream to look after! We've not had any problems and I intend to keep it that way. She turned 6 months old on Monday 

My reason for posting is that one of Erin's brothers, Sebastian, is going to be staying with us for a while! I'm so excited about having another hedgehog but I wanted to know if anyone had any tips for keeping both genders. 

I feel like I shouldn't need to state this, but they will not be breeding of course. If it's okay to do so I am planning on keeping them in the same room, in different cages. I feel it will be easier to keep them both warm if their cages stay 'together', but I wasn't sure how close they needed to be to each other to go into breeding mode. If keeping them in the same room is not a good idea, Sebastian can live in the living room. 

I also wanted to know whether I needed to wash my hands after picking one of them up so as not to distress the other with another hedgehog's scent on my hands.

If there's anything else I should know, please tell me. I want them both to be happy and healthy!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

You can keep them in same room just. The idea that just the two hedgehogs smelling each other will induce the female to ovulate is just a myth, if it wasn't, then no breeders would be able to keep their herds safely. What you want to make sure is that they're no aware of each other. So basicly, a C&C setup that shares a wall wouldn't work, too close, too much air space, too much ability for them to realize the other one's there. Two C&C setups on the opposite sides of the room, alright. Two tote bins with opaque sides next to each other, alright, just make sure you have a lid! If the boy manages to escape and figures out there's a girl, he WILL try to get into her cage.

Washing your hands if you handle the female first is a good idea because it can make the male more feisty. He smells a lady and would like to find her, but it won't hurt him. He'll just be more active and aggressive. The female should be fine smelling the male on your hands, but washing your hands between hogs isn't a bad idea just for cleanliness 

Hope this helps! Have fun with two babies!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I now suddenly have a girl and boy, and I would like my fiance and I to be able to cuddle with them in bed like we used to with our girl, which she really loves. We have a king sized bed, so if we both lay near our respective edges facing away from each other, with our bodies blocking the hedgies from the center area of the bed, do you think that's far enough apart for the boy to not be able to smell her and get riled up?

If I snuggle the girl one night, then the boy the next and wear the same pjs, is it going to get him all hot and bothered the next day?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think that is fine. I normally go with the rule of a solid surface in between cages if not spaced far enough apart. I have my girls out at the same time as my boy. In different peoples laps. They are all asleep and I have never had an issue. I have also used a snuggle sack between the sexes and it's never bothered them as far as I can tell.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks! We put them both on different sides of the bed and it worked fine... Except I fell asleep and my little boy walked right over me and he's so light I didn't feel a thing and he fell off the bed! No more sleeping on the job for me!


----------



## robles (May 12, 2015)

I think that is good. When i generally choose your concept of the stable exterior among cages or else chilled far enough a part. I've got my women away simultaneously while my son. In a variety of lenders laps. All of them are lying down and I've got never ever had a problem. I've got also utilised any snuggle sack involving the genders and it's really never ever frustrated these people so far as I will explain to.


----------

